# Hi!



## pink_cottonball (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi! I'm new to this forum and the world of cats! My family is adopting two young cats from the local Humane Society. THeir names are Beans and Spencer. Spencer is nine months and Beans is 5 months. Spencer is male and Beans is female- my mom picked her name. 
We are picking up the cats on Wednesday,bringing them to get declawed, and picking them up again on Saturday after their vaccination. I cannot wait to get the two cats and am very excited.
I hope to learn alot of information from this site, and can't wait to give the cats the best home I can!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to cat forum! You will love it here. 
Its nice that you rescued kittys from the Humane Society. 

I hope you will read up on declawing before you make the decission to do it. I was a novice & had my first cat declawed. Now that I understand it I regret doing it to him. He permanently limps now. There are potential marking issue also associated after declawing a cat.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait to see pics  .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I agree with Mitts and Tess, of course. Your family is so kind to adopt the kittens.


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

A big welcome to you , enjoy  .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome :!:


----------



## Jocelyn31 (Feb 19, 2007)

Dont declaw! I am very suprised if your humane society would perform that operation, declawing cats is like cutting off your own finger tips, look into another alternitive.


----------

